# Piute ATV Fishing



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Drool....drool.... *\-\* 

Nice....just nice!

Thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a great trip! I'm glad you finally made it up there for some girthy fish. 8) 

The only thing that pizza's missing is some jalapenos..


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good report thanks for sharing. Fall time is just around the corner and I cant wait. Maybe I will see you at some of the spots. I almost made it down there this weekend but backed out at the last minute. the inlaws was at big rock mountain or is it candy mountain you know that hillbilly song from a long time ago. I looked and looked for some places that might be worth checking out but thought if it aint boulder or the la sal range I aint going my wife was bummed but again fall time is coming fast there will be other trips this year for sure.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like fun and I'm glad you got to experience those lakes. I've still never made it to either. Great looking cutt from MM. Did it break the size restriction?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Great looking fish you have there....especially the Tiger....from the looks of the pics it sounds like you had a great time down there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Great looking fish. My problem is that every time that I have fished Barney I have never caught a fish and neither has my fishing partner. But then it could be the time of year when I am up there, during the deer hunt when I was hunting that area. 

My one question for you is what type of lure were you using to nail that pizza?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Great looking fish. My problem is that every time that I have fished Barney I have never caught a fish and neither has my fishing partner. But then it could be the time of year when I am up there, during the deer hunt when I was hunting that area.
> 
> My one question for you is what type of lure were you using to nail that pizza?


Visa Debit... Blue with silver works wonders! :mrgreen:


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I have never been to those lakes, maybe I'll have to find some time and take the family.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a great a trip! I need to explore the southern areas more in the upcoming years. Those cutts were brutes!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Right in my backyard!!! Glad you had a good time in that rzr 4!!!! I LOVE MINE!! And would not trade it for anything!! That first lake used to be FANTASTIC...I have caught a couple 26" Tigers there in the past...but not anymore!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy how did I miss this...looks like a super fantastic time and heading out in unfamiliar areas to achieve the stated objective...totally enjoyed the report and pics especially the ones of the ******* engineering...now thats what its about employing the talents of logistics in the travel for the arrival of all needed equipment ready to go...Also love the bendo rod shot, and the Pizza now that looks like some good eat'n Pizza right thar...thanks for describing what a SNIT is also...kinda figured they were dink planters...but now I have the 'Paul Harvey' rest of the story on what SNIT really stands for...learn something new everyday


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gosh I missed this too. I knew you were planning it. If I'd have heard you were fishing a trail alone that you haven't been on before in the dark I'd have been really worried about you!  Looks like a pretty sweet trip though!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Gosh I missed this too. I knew you were planning it. If I'd have heard you were fishing a trail alone that you haven't been on before in the dark I'd have been really worried about you!  Looks like a pretty sweet trip though!


What me.. I never get lost.... Well only every other time.... We need to get out this fall..


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i fond it funny the spammer is bumping threads that orvis1, sawsman, and brookieguy1 have all commented on. coincidence? i think not!!! orvis1 quit trying to sell me Eden Gold!!! what ever that crap is anyway


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome pics. That Polaris looks like so much fun.


----------

